# websites that sell raw dog food



## savex389 (Mar 15, 2012)

Buying raw meat for my dogs in my state is really kicking my butt. It's usually ridiculously priced even from bulk from a butcher and I'm trying to go cheaper, but not lesser quality. I've found a few websites that sell raw meat for dogs and I just want to know if anyone has tried them and how they've worked out. I like the prices and items on this site in particular. Top Quality Dog Food - Store | Top Quality Dog Food


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Where are you located? And what are you paying for meat now? I've ordered off hare-today.com several times although I've found suppliers for most of the things I used to get from them, I do still go there for fish, ducks and some organ meats, I try to order a lot at once to save but it's usually $3/pound or more, not really saving money.


----------



## savex389 (Mar 15, 2012)

I live it Utah and I have found some good butchers for chicken (30-50 cents a pound), turkey necks (1.09 a pound) and deer & elk mix (1.48 a pound), but most butchers I call either don't sell to the public or they don't have what I'd like for under $2.50 a pound. With my Boerboel eating 4 pounds a day it sure adds up cost wise, feeding my two klee kai is pennies a day though


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

What area of Utah do you live in, I know we have at least 1 other raw feeding member(mod) from Utah...but of course suppliers all depend on where you live!:wink:

Im feeding 10+ pounds per day, so I TOTALLY feel ya for feeding so many pounds(darn teenagers for me!) 
My main proteins(that I purchase) are turkey and pork hearts(we are BIG on hearts around here) and necks, pork roasts, whole chicken, emu/lamb/goat and wild game scraps when ever possible (mostly via the local raw feeding co-op but also from craigslist adds from ranchers, farmers and hunters) and then I(well we, via Liz) get free lamb lung.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I have ordered from Top quality, great prices, I love that they drive all the way from Maryland to deliver. the dogs love their food


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I like that they have lab, do they deliver out of state?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I also have thought about this place as well

Free Delivery, Dog Food Delivery Austin, Pet, Pets, Dog, Dogs, Cat, Cats, Dogs and Cats, Raw, Raw Food, Raw Foods, Raw Food Diet, Raw Diet, Raw Pet Food, Raw Dog Food, Raw Cat Food, Raw Carnivore Diet, Prey Model Diet, Pet Food, Holistic Pet Food, Ho

Delivery Locations | My Pet Carnivore


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I order from My Pet Carnivore, they deliver in my area.


----------

